# REI Sale



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thinking about getting a yak?

Currently, REI is having their anniversary sale and all their yaks are 10 to 20% off. Probaly the best prices I seen around. 

Shipping can be free if you get it delievered to one of their stores. Sale ends on 5/15.

Some yak prices are:
WS tarpon 120 $573
OK Prowler 13 $593

Most store's quote for tarpon120 is 675. You can save up to 20% if you sign up to be their member. And there is no tax! 

wow... this might be it for me.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

You can get some good deals from REI. I bought my first Tarpon 120 and Caper a couple of years ago from one of these sales. I also have bought a couple of kayaks from kayakfishingstuff.com since then. I pretty much buy all my gear from KFS or REI. Their member program is a good deal. I just bought a $130 PFD for $80 because of their sale and earned dividend points. REI is also good about taking back returns. Last year I bought a real expensive Werner paddle using the my 20% off and returned after a couple of uses because I thought my Aquabound Expedition paddle was just as good and cheaper.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

OK what is REI? and where are they?


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

REI is an outdoor store.

Here are the locations.

http://www.rei.com/stores/storeloc.html


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Just ordered my orange Tarpon120!! Yes!!! Coming over to the dark side (not conventional, but yak side)...  yahoo!!!

Edit: They did charge me the sales tax. Its a law if you live in the state where there is a physical store, you must pay tax. 

Total came out to be around 650 with a Bending Branch Paddle which was 10% off (original 60).


----------

